
Make Your Windows App for the 1% - ductionist
https://medium.com/user-camp/make-your-windows-app-for-the-1-978d53f1fa8f
======
candiodari
Author: Ben, CEO, User Camp

[http://user.camp/](http://user.camp/)

User Camp is dedicated to helping Windows Store developers succeed. You should
follow us on Twitter.

Seems relevant. Not that it discredits his arguments necessarily, but it still
seems relevant.

~~~
ductionist
That's me! Happy to answer any questions.

I wrote this article to address a trend I'm seeing in the Windows Store, where
developers aren't treating small format devices (like the beleaguered Windows
10 Mobile platform) properly, and to make the case for doing so even though
the user numbers alone don't justify it.

~~~
candiodari
Thanks for replying ! I actually love portable windows devices. The joys of
just having your files accessible and having programs just run. I had
forgotten how that feels. Just getting a cache of files onto a device with a
simple copy and then working on them on the go. Compared with android, and
especially apple it's such a relief. And I'm soooo tired of app stores with
their crappy apps that never seem to do more than a parlor trick.

That said, I do think you should state any financial interest you have
upfront.

------
qiqitori
I vaguely recall Microsoft (long ago) announcing that Android apps will at
some point work on Windows Phone. Googling for e.g. 'android apps on windows
phone' yields a number of pages that explain how to accomplish this, but does
anyone have any first-hand experience? Does it work well? Do most apps seem to
work?

~~~
plorkyeran
It was present in some early previews but then removed and abandoned:
[https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/02/micro...](https://arstechnica.com/information-
technology/2016/02/microsoft-confirms-android-on-windows-astoria-tech-is-
gone/). It later turned into bash-on-windows since the Linux subsystem part
worked much better than the Android layer on top of that.

